# 2 feminised plants



## SHOT (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm growing in this journal 1 white widow and 1 bubblicious both feminised. 
I will grow it in the first stage in my small grow box : 50×60 cm base and 1 meter height. At First plants will grow 20 cm vertically to hit the Screen then i will fill the screen and the plant will grow horizontally, once filled i will flip to flowering stage.
Note: if i face alot of problems in the small box i will move everything to my closet( need some more ventilation preparation and other small things).
They are 3 days old. The light cycle is now 24/0 preventing stretching and temperature drops at night( in the day its 28°C and at night it hits 16°C maximum because the light is off)
The temperature now is 28°C stable day and night and using 150W HPS with a pc fan, its making the job now but i ordered 3 more and they will arrive soon.
Will be growing these plants with fertilisers(powder).
How much should i use humic acide for 1 litre of water?
Thanks for reading all this.
Will be posting pictures when the plants gets bigger.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

I really enjoy the bubblegum flavours. Grown a few bubble bomb's before, got one just starting to flower outdoors now. Interested in seeing how the bubblicious turns out. You will have problems with a 1m high tent. Especially with a 400w hps. Maybe veg in your tent and flower in your closet. Good luck.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

Have you tried low stress training before? 20cm seems a bit short for a scrog screen. Although i haven't tried scrog before maybe someone with more experience can chime in. I like to do a lot of low stress training and a bit of super crop. There's many ways to go about it. You can top and spread the main branches out to the sides or train the whole plant around your pot.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

I will give you an example. My current grow is a delicious critical super silver haze and my tent is 80cm x 80cm x 180cm. My cssh is a bit more on the sativa side so it can vary depending whether your plants will be more Indica dominant or sativa dominant. My pot height is about 30cm high and about 40cm wide, i topped the plant and ended up with 4 main branches plus some other side branches i trained. My plant was about 25cm high when i switched to 12/12 it is now over 60cm high after the stretch i did a lot of pinching and super crop to try and slow the stretch. I now only have about 20cm or so head room for my light. I'm using a 400w hps in a cool tube for flowering. I find of you keep the light about a foot (30cm) from the tops you will have about another foot of optimum light for your bud development in the canopy.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

My tent is actually 160cm high.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 25, 2017)

First of all goodluck with the cssh  secondly i will top them 2 times to get 4 branches before they hit the screen. What do u think? They are not stretching so much i think i can do that. And my closet light is 400W HPS but my grow box is 150W sorry i wrote that by mistake i will correct that. Thanks dude


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

I would definitely flower in your closet. Is your 150w veg light metal halide because if it's a hps it will cause them to stretch a bit more during veg. I have used hps for veg and flower once many many years ago and i ran out of room. Luckily it was around summer time so i let the plant finish outside. I think you will struggle for room if you did veg and flower in the tent even with just one plant the height is a bit short. You may get away with the 150w but since you have the 400 i would use that to flower. You could veg 2 plants in the tent for a little while but you may have a difficult time moving the screen and plants into your closet which is why i suggested lst training then you only have to move a pot or 2. The bubbleicious should be very much indica so will be short and bushy but there is so many varieties of white widow these days it could be more sativa leaning and stretch a lot more than your bubblicious. So if you do lst to both and one stretches a bit more you can lift the pot for an even canopy.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

The bubble bombs i grew are supposed to be indica dominant and they very much were throughout except one it was very very squat and bushy during veg but as soon as i put it to flower it stretched like crazy and was lot more on the sativa side.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 25, 2017)

Lots of air movement over the plant will help with strengthening branches and keep height somewhat shorter too. Not too much though you don't want to cause wind damage.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 26, 2017)

Please don't take my comments personally. I'm speaking from past mistakes i have made. I am certainly not a pro. There is some great scrog journals in here that should give you a pretty good idea what you will be up against. Good luck.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the infos watter. No of course no i opened this thread to get all your experiences and opinions.


----------



## 400watter (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice. You will do well with the 400 watter. (Lol). You could fill up your veg with both plants vegging with the 150w and flower with your 400w hps (in your closet). You should get a nice yield. Don't forget you will have 2 different strains wich will require different amounts of water and nutrients each time. One more so than the other most likely. You could veg for a couple weeks and then to flower if you haven't used your tent and closet before. Will give you a pretty good idea where you are. You have done the first part right. 'Buying seeds from a well known breeder'. Genetics is a good step in the right direction. You will find something you like but don't forget no 2 seeds of the same plant will be 100% identical. Your veg tent will come in handy with a couple cfl of you find and clone a keeper. I'm still looking.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 26, 2017)

Hahahahahaha Okayy watter I saw on the internet cloning plants with this method and i dont know if it really works. Cloning while the branch is still attached on the mother plant. Its weird but just trying it on a cinnamon plant. And thank you, for now everything is easy and going well.  I'm going also to throw some eggshell powder(homemade) in the soil when i will move the plants in the bigger pots. 

View attachment 20170126_182239.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Jan 26, 2017)

I will start topping on the fourth node


----------



## 400watter (Jan 29, 2017)

Interested in seeing your cloning technique. Do you cut into the branch, add rooting gel or powder and wrap it up for a little while? Looks very interesting. Sometimes i have problems cloning during summer as it gets very very hot where I am so i don't do it very much. I use a small tent with a 4 inch exhaust fan and 2 pl 55w fluro. I will eventually get a 6 inch exhaust fan to keep summer temps down.


----------



## SHOT (Jan 29, 2017)

Yup i remove the branch skin and i put gel and put soil cubes and thats it. Hope this technique works


----------



## SHOT (Feb 4, 2017)

The small plant is a bubblicious( 1.5 weeks old) and the bigger one is 2 weeks old. I want to start after 2 days to feed them ferts and humic acid both in light qiantities in the first stage. How much humic acid should i add? 

View attachment 20170204_172928.jpg


View attachment 20170204_172859.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

SHOT said:


> Hahahahahaha Okayy watter I saw on the internet cloning plants with this method and i dont know if it really works. Cloning while the branch is still attached on the mother plant. Its weird but just trying it on a cinnamon plant. And thank you, for now everything is easy and going well.  I'm going also to throw some eggshell powder(homemade) in the soil when i will move the plants in the bigger pots.



Very interesting. Im gonna be watching this. I love Gardening.  I have cloned all kinds of plants and fruit trees. Very cool ifen it works. I know you can take lower branch of some plants like Honey Suckle and bend them over and cover with soil,,and they will root from any node that is buried.


----------



## SHOT (Feb 4, 2017)

Yupp the methode that u said works really easily with grape for me. I will keep u guys updated with the result of mine. If it didnt work i will make it again with proper temp because now its too cold here(0-6°C)


----------



## 400watter (Feb 8, 2017)

Those 2 little ladies are looking good shot. Is that cracked egg shells on top of your medium? I always throw the egg shells in my vegetable garden. Snails don't like slithering over them so they don't eat all my small vegetable plants. Doesn't stop the birds though. Lol.


----------



## SHOT (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes these are egg shells. Hahahaha put an autpmatic bird trap. U can catch alot of birds not only one. I made it 2 years ago and it was fun


----------



## SHOT (Feb 16, 2017)

Wassap all, i was waiting the shop that i buy from to bring perlite to transplant the plants to a bugger pot he said that now he can get only coco-peat. It will give a good drainage and aerate the soil?


----------



## SHOT (Feb 16, 2017)

I want to mix it with soil 50/50. Its hard to get perlite here...


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2017)

Amazon has coarse perlite


----------



## SHOT (Feb 16, 2017)

The problem is that he told he that he can get perlite so i threw the seeds, now i dont have time anymore to wait for shipping...


----------



## 400watter (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey Shot, I have grown with just coco before, it just means watering will be less frequent but still more frequent than soil if that helps. Perlite is good though. Does he have different grades of coco? You might be able to add some of the coco chips with the finer stuff to help with faster drainage if all else fails.


----------



## 400watter (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry i read that wrong. Coco will give you good drainage but I'm not sure if it's advisable to mix with soil as they both require different ph levels. Perlite mixes well with soul though.


----------



## SHOT (Feb 16, 2017)

Idk maybe i will just plant with coco, the important thing for me is good aeration and drainage. Thanks watter


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2017)

Shot i just got some soil in a bag that is coco based and I really like it. I guess one deal with coco is that it has to be washed/rinsed really good as it has salt?. Anyway, i always have made my own dirt and used fox farm for the base, but I like this coco better, I think.  I know you don't have the soil where you are, just my 2 cents about coco.. 

Have fun! If you don't have fun your pot doesn't turn out. Ya know, like me last summer, i didn't have fun and looked what happened.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 16, 2017)

SHOT said:


> Idk maybe i will just plant with coco, the important thing for me is good aeration and drainage. Thanks watter



Maybe pound lava rock into small pieces sift out the dust?
Don't know if its good but it'll do the same job as perlite.


----------



## zem (Feb 17, 2017)

Shot I suggest that you get some perlite from another place, any plant care nursery, places who sell house plants and such, have it. coco peat needs hydro ferts, ph ec and what else, it will be troublesome. get perlite, flush it very well then mix it with good soil, GOOD soil, buy a ready made bag of soil from the same nursery where you find perlite, and not from the retard who doesn't have it. Ask for thge better soil, it will be 2$ more, pay them, you will not regret it


----------



## SHOT (Feb 18, 2017)

There is 1 garden shop left i should ask. If he doesnt have it then no way to get it here.
Rosie i will if i didnt find perlite thanks for your infos dudette
What the hell... lava rocks... its a good idea u tried it screwdriver?
Zem hope i can find that perlite omg in this place choices are really limited... sometimes garden shops dont know anyhing about PH i'm a poor man here


----------



## Lesso (Feb 18, 2017)

I have used lavarocks in the past. They work. You have to really rinse them or you get a terrible mess.


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 18, 2017)

No, I have never tried lava rocks.  Just thinking as I walked past somebody's landscaping with lava rocks.  Perlite is much better.  Don't use the ones out of the grill with barbeque sauce burned all over them.


----------



## SHOT (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm collecting the soil from under the rotten leaves in the forest, its a really dark soil but i know its a good fertiliser and i used some of it in my pots. 

View attachment 20170226_170840.jpg


View attachment 20170226_170844.jpg


----------



## zem (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Shot  Plants looking good and pampered. You know what, if you really find it that hard to get a bag of perlite, there are other alternatives, one being, since you are roaming the woods, you could begin gathering tree bark, clean it as much as possible and add it to the soil to make it more airy. Another way is to get floral foam cubes from flower shops, use a sharp knife and cut it into 1/2 inch small cubes without squeezing them and mix with the soil. There are also some decorative rock that is like lava rock or expanded clay that is also sold at flower shops for decoration. The point is to make your soil airy, tree bark works great until it breaks down. a small amount of gravel helps


----------



## SHOT (Feb 27, 2017)

Ohhh floral foam are easy to get here! I will get some soon  thanks dudeeeeee


----------



## 400watter (Feb 27, 2017)

Looking good shot.


----------



## SHOT (Mar 10, 2017)

Bubblicious and white widow  

View attachment 20170310_120623.jpg


View attachment 20170310_120637.jpg


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2017)

That is nice Shot, it looks like you will get something in return, best luck


----------



## SHOT (Mar 10, 2017)

This is what it feels like... i wanted to grow them bigger but i cant wait anymore lol. Thanks zem


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2017)

Looking good Dude!


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

SHOT said:


> I'm collecting the soil from under the rotten leaves in the forest, its a really dark soil but i know its a good fertiliser and i used some of it in my pots.



i also have raked up alot of worm castings under the leaves near my grass compost pile. worms love it there..


----------



## SHOT (Mar 15, 2017)

Yep 100% i love doing organics with all the polution surrounding my country...


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

SHOT said:


> Yep 100% i love doing organics with all the polution surrounding my country...



i read yesterday that scientists just warned that even if we stopped global warming in its tracks, over 90% of our coral reefs will be dead by the year 2050!!! Watched a documentary on the importance of these reefs a few years back. my blood pressure!! politics matter..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2017)

We can not stop Global warming no matter what. This has been happening for millions of years. Life had been destroyed more then once. It is what it is. Man is but a small part it.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 17, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> We can not stop Global warming no matter what. This has been happening for millions of years. Life had been destroyed more then once. It is what it is. Man is but a small part it.



yes. at least 6 times they are sure we have had extinction level events. so why worry about this one?? hmmm


----------



## SHOT (Mar 20, 2017)

SHOT said:


> Hahahahahaha Okayy watter I saw on the internet cloning plants with this method and i dont know if it really works. Cloning while the branch is still attached on the mother plant. Its weird but just trying it on a cinnamon plant. And thank you, for now everything is easy and going well.  I'm going also to throw some eggshell powder(homemade) in the soil when i will move the plants in the bigger pots.



i just found a well explained video if this technique and i like it. here u go : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiKyqxtFLCw


----------



## 400watter (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks shot, I will have to try this sometime.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello guys and girls again! How is everybody today? Yesterday i fed my plants and now i just woke up and saw my leaves curling. Its in a month of flowering. Is that normal? 

View attachment 20170402_102359.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2017)

I fed them just before the dark hours i think that this is an over watering problem and there wasnt a good drainage


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey Shot nice plants! I guess that if you say that this happened right after a heavy watering, then it must be because of that, just guessing but what is sure is that this is the phase when the plant is the most sensitive and is the period when is most challenging to  maintaining it healthy. Happy to see you growing good bud, keep up the progress, you still have the blooming and the CURE! Good luck


----------

